# Lake Conroe Bluegill



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Often overlooked, but dang, they sure taste good! It oughta be illegal to use side imaging to find these guys at this time of year. Love those big bluegill!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That’s some good eating there. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Of all the fishing I do bluegill is my favorite. Let me know if you ever need a hand catching em.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been waiting for a rocking report on those Conroe BGs. Awesome job texcajun, I feel inspired to trailer the boat over and catch some.
Looking at the pictures I can almost taste them!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great job and thanks for the report. I could hear in your voice yesterday - now I gotta clean these.......
They sure are good. The brushpiles on Conroe are loaded with em too.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Shadslinger, all of these were taken from offshore beds that were in that 7' to 10' range. We concentrated on those contours until we found them then dragged dropshot rigs with small bait holder hooks and red wigglers through them. You could feel the bites instantaneously. I hadn't caught big bluegill like that since I was a kid with my old man. 

As a side note, we found huge beds inside Walden Marina on that north shore next to Breakwater Grill, and they were loaded. But we couldn't entice very many of them to bite. I can only surmise that those guys see a lot of fishing pressure and just are wary. The isolated offshore beds were the ticket. When you found one with fish on it, there was absolutely no problem catching them.



shadslinger said:


> I have been waiting for a rocking report on those Conroe BGs. Awesome job texcajun, I feel inspired to trailer the boat over and catch some.
> Looking at the pictures I can almost taste them!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a dumb question from an old salt guy. How do y'all clean them - fillet, gut and scale...?

I've always heard tales about frying them crispy and eating bones and all????.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Scaling and gutting? Naw, that's a part of my youth I don't ever want to relive. We filleted every one of them. While the numbers seemed daunting, they were actually easier to fillet than spawning run white bass. If you cooked these guys until the bones were crispy, then the poor fish would be over cooked.



bigfost said:


> Here's a dumb question from an old salt guy. How do y'all clean them - fillet, gut and scale...?
> 
> I've always heard tales about frying them crispy and eating bones and all????.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Grew up fishing and eating those fish. Great taste and fun to catch on light tackle.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go. Good eating fish. If you don't have someone to go with during the week I am usually available and have lots of worms. I grow my garden organically and it is eat up in worms. Maybe you just need some worms one day let me know a day ahead and i will dig you some.


----------



## akacaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Wahoo! that's a mess o fish. Not only are they are good eating. But, they super fun to catch on ultralight gear.


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

We were on Conroe yesterday and targeted crappie & catfish. There were a few people catching blue gill from the bank at Safe Harbor Marina.


----------



## DragonBlu (Apr 7, 2016)

Whoo-hooo!!!! That's a nice load of fish. 

I've never fished Lake Conroe before. I'm curious does anyone ever target hybrids, and it's worth it to bank fish Lake Conroe and target hybrids???


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice catch,,,good eating!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

DragonBlu said:


> Whoo-hooo!!!! That's a nice load of fish.
> 
> I've never fished Lake Conroe before. I'm curious does anyone ever target hybrids, and it's worth it to bank fish Lake Conroe and target hybrids???


Capt Chris Edwards will put you on the hybirds on Conroe.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What model Humminbird is that?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

It is this guy.... https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/hum...8RYZymTNkk-nKSBCeKUaAgOkEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds





That Robbie Guy said:


> What model Humminbird is that?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

texcajun said:


> It is this guy.... https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/humminbird-helix-9-chirp-mega-si-g3n-fish-finder-gps-chartplotter?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=BPS|Shopping|Standard|Boating|General|NAud|TopPerf|NMT&gclid=Cj0KCQjw1tGUBhDXARIsAIJx01mJzdzMSe93FqTwKg1lGvu189seYJ7ldWFk8RYZymTNkk-nKSBCeKUaAgOkEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thank you sir. I was messing around and "accidentally" bought it. Haha.


----------

